# Tiny Toes' birth story - c section



## tinytoes

my lovely baby boy Teddy was born on 4 July by a planned c section.

I didnt really know what to expect. Some bits of the birth were better than I'd hoped and others harder. I thought this may be of interest to others facing a c section?

I went into hospital the night before the op and awoke on the morning of the op and was told I couldnt eat or drink after 7 am. My op was at 11. At 9.30 Teddy's dad turned up at the hospital and immediately kissed me adn started to cry - he was more emotional than me! It felt very surreal to know we were going to go in to meet our little boy very soon!

At 10.30 they came to take me down to theatre to get the spinal block (spinal tap) started. By this time I was wearing a lovley green gown and hat. I was wheeled into the theatre on my bed which felt odd as I wasnt ill and could have easily walked! There were a few others in the theatre at this time and they all introduced themselves to me which was good as it was all a little scarey. There was a couple of women who were to hand the instruments, 2 anaethetists, a paediatrician and we were awaiting the two surgeons (one one each side).

As the guy started the spinal block my OH was asked to wait outside the room and he got changed into a charming frock and hair net. I sat on teh edge of the bed as the anaethetist first gave my back a local anaesthetic and then started on the main injection. I galnced over to teh theatre door and there was my OH aiming our camera through the window!! I wasnt too scared to not be able to grin at the camera!! The only painful bit of the injection was when the guy said he hit a nerve or something and I felt a feeling like lightening or electricity rush down my leg. It was short lived though. One thing I didnt expect was that I had one man holding onto me and chatting to me at the front while the main guy did the spinal block round the back. I had to push back against him as the needle went in - or as he injected the stuff, I'm not sure which. Either way it was slightly odd. But not toooo painful.

It took about 5 mins for the injection to take affect. Not being able to move your legs isnt a nice feeling but it was OK. They checked I had no feeling by placing an ice pack down my legs.
I was laid down on teh operating table and a barrier was put up right under my face. I was starkers below the barrier and couldnt move, and I realised then that giving birth in either way is not glamarous! hahaha:dohh:

One thing I ddint expect was that I was shaking on teh operating table - like a real jelly and I couldnt stop. I was told this was normal and waws the drugs, hormones and (i suspect) fear. I'm glad I was told it was normal as it was very odd.

Then the surgeons turned up (one being my regular obst/gyno I'd been to see throughout my pregnancy, and who I felt delighted to see, like he was the pop star we'd all be waiting for or soemthing!?) and the main event got under way. Baby was out within maybe 20 minutes. I could feel my body being mvoed slightly but nothing painful. Just before baby was lifted out I was told to expect some pushing on my body - and I was suprised at how strong it was! They were squeezing my bump and I'll admit it wasnt very nice, but again it wasnt painful. It was so firm though that I wanted to push back against them!

Then all of a sudden the surgeon announced baby was out and then on cue baby let out the most fantastic scream and I half laughed like a lunatic and half cried. It was the most wonderful sound. They held baby up but unfortunately I couldnt see. And baby was then rushed to teh next door room with the paediatrician and my OH. He was claned up and in about 5 minuets they brought him back and laid him by my head. He was the most wonderful creature I'd ever seen - if a little swolen adn slightly resembling a boxer!! (this soon went down!!)

Some pictures of in theatre can be found here - please forgive me looking far from my best!:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605977626365/

Baby was then taken away with OH while I was sewn up. A very friendly anaethetist chatted to me while the surgeons did their bit - which took about 30 minutes. I was then taken to the recovery room and not allowed out to OH adn baby until I could move both legs. It seemed to take forever but must have been about 45 minutes. But it was too long!!!!! This was the hardest bit.

Finally when my legs did as I willed them to I was wheeled back to meet baby and OH and baby was immediately put on my breast and suckled like a pro. He'd appreantly been laying on daddy while waiting for me and the boobies to turn up, having boy time. It was a lovely time for OH - sitting meeting his little boy and having time alone. Though I wish I could have got to them quicker it was great they could share this special time.
I was really hungry once back in my room but couldnt eat until later in the evening and then it was only soup :-(

That night baby was left in my room to sleep. I had a private room. I could have had him sleep with the midwives but no way was I letting him out of my sight!!!!! While it was a little painful I did manage to sit up and pick him up to feed him during the night - it wasnt so much painful as felt weird. A couple of times it was too much and I called the nurse to pass him to me, but for most of the night it was OK. 

A couple of nights later I woke up feeling freezing cold. i put an extra blanket on and woke up really sweaty. I didnt mention it to MW and I am assuming it was the drugs or shock or my body healing or something. It soon went away.

My scar is healing well and within a couple of days I was getting myself out of bed and pottering about. 2 weeks on I'm fine - tough still slightly swollen there are a little sore. But not too bad - I can walk to the local shops, pick up baby and hang out washing etc. really it's not too painful. 

And I've got a most wonderful little baby boy now, and am a very very happy mummy indeed!!!..:cloud9:

45 cm long, 3kg.


----------



## Vickie

Great story :hugs: And he's absolutely adorable.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## miel

thank you for sharing:hugs: congratulations!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

He is beautiful, well done


----------



## nikky0907

Thats a fantastic story! :D

Congratulations,he is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun, he is beautiful


----------



## Frankie

those pictures are amazing


----------



## Munchkin

He is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Pearl

thanks for sharing. baby is gorgeous !


----------



## lynz

gorgeous pics congrats


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun great story and pics xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats! Fantastic pics xXx


----------



## cherylanne

Tose have to be the most amazing birth pics i've seen. What a memory to have caught on film.

Well done Mummy he's beautiful.


----------



## Jemma_x

thanks for sharing.. congratulations he's gorgeous


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun!!


----------



## emma_27

congratulations :)


----------



## Doodles

What a cute little fella you have there. Thank you for sharing your story, it is very informative, especially for me as I am now facing the possiblity of having an elective c-section, your story has made me less fearful of the procedure.


----------



## CK Too

Some lovely photos there tinytoes. Thanks for sharing the story, hopefully I won´t need a c section, but its nice to know what happens just in case!


----------



## tinytoes

Doodles said:


> What a cute little fella you have there. Thank you for sharing your story, it is very informative, especially for me as I am now facing the possiblity of having an elective c-section, your story has made me less fearful of the procedure.

great - i hope to have saved u some worries. xx


----------



## Blob

Fab story CONGRATS!! :)


----------



## Lizziepots

Great story, good to read about a section in detail. And lovely pics! He's great. Well done you two xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

He is beautiful x


----------



## suzan

congrats!


----------



## celine

Congrats, and tx for all the info in ur story.


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations honey! You made it and you have your little one! :)


----------



## Becky10

Congrats - Thanks for sharing the experience - Good to know what to expect if I need a C-Section.

He's gorgeous too!


----------



## Baby-Love

Aww.. congratulations!
Loving the photo's.

Well done, mummy.


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, he is adorable,great pics x


----------



## elles28

Congrats he is adorable & the pics are fantastic thanks for sharing mummy!!


----------



## carries

What a wonderful story...congrats :)


----------



## Sparky0207

brilliant birth story!
Congrats! xx


----------



## Nicole81

Congrats on your new baby boy, he is beautiful


----------



## Becki77

What a fab story, congrats on your gorgeous son! xx


----------



## Freya

THanks for sharing your experience, as this is my 1st baby, I don't know if my labour will end in a c-section and I've felt anxious about it. Your post has really helped calm me and let me know a little of what to expect.

Love the name you've given your son! xxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

wow! he is beautiful! and what a great story!! you make a c-section sound almost fun!!! congrats!


----------



## Baby-Love

I forgot to mention our littles ones share the same birthday. :D


----------



## tinytoes

Emmea12uk said:


> wow! he is beautiful! and what a great story!! you make a c-section sound almost fun!!! congrats!

hahahahaha


----------



## tinytoes

Baby-Love said:


> I forgot to mention our littles ones share the same birthday. :D

awwww lovely! will be nice to compare milestones as the little monkeys grow


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Heavenx

Thank you for sharing your birth story and the amazing pics, it has really helped me to prepare for my c-section on 22nd of this month. Your son is beautiful! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations :)


----------



## Belle

congrats! xx


----------



## bambikate

Great pics and birth story. Congrats x x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done hes lovely and those are brill pics x


----------

